# Was macht den Fisch so teuer



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

Gerade einkaufen gewesen. 

Dorsch/Kabeljau aus der Ostsee, kg Filet 26.90 € (gesehen, NICHT gekauft! Schwabe!!) 

Fischer kriegt ausgenommen bei Genossenschaft unter 2,00 €

Filetierverlust hoch gerechnet 50% (Industrie rechnet mit 40%):

Also kg Filet ca. 4 € Genossenschaft (max!!) 

Von den 4 € pro kg Filet, was quasi der Fischer kriegt bis zu den 26,90 ist ganz schöne Differenz.

Und das, obwohl ja immer vom harten Preiskampf im Lebensmittelbereich erzählt wird.

Und wenn mans mit Fleisch vergleicht, wo das kg Schweinerücken 6,90 gekostet hat (direkt neben dran, KEIN Angebot, deutsche Ware), wirds vollends abartig - dürfte ja die Sau OHNE Knochen nicht mehr als 1 Euro/kg beim Bauern kosten (geschlachtet momentan aber wohl so um 1,10 - 1,20 (aber also mit Knochen))..

Da langt doch jemand beim Fisch in der Kette von Erzeuger/Fänger bis Endkunde deutlich härter hin als beim Schwein......


----------



## daci7 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Wahrscheinlich ja. 
Allerdings ist Fisch auch schneller verderblich und man hat daher mehr "Ausschuss" und die Lagerung ist teurer.
Außerdem muss der Fisch auch erstmal zu euch hingekarrt werden - du lebst ja nicht unbedingt an der Küste. 
Schweine solltet ihr ja auch in der Gegend haben 
PS: plus es handelt sich um viel kleinere Mengen die da verschoben/vermarktet werden, das treibt auch den Preis nach oben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Die kriegen über Deutsche See, das weiss ich - 3 mal die Woche frisch. Beim Verderb wird da nicht viel passieren.

Und dass die Schweine da von vor Ort kommen, kannste beruhigt knicken..

Die werden im Ernstfall auch aus NDS oder BRB angekarrt.

Cool, davon ab:
die haben ganze Karpfen im Angebot, hab ich gefragt, soll ganz gut laufen! Allerdings nicht die üblichen 3 - 5 Pfünder, die hatten max. 2, eher nur anderthalb Pfund (bessere Rotaugen ;-))
Würde viel von Übersiedlern gekauft werden, der eingeborene Schwabe würde sich da anstellen, die wüssten nicht mehr, wie man mit ganzen Fischen umgeht/zubereitet.

Da hab ich aber nicht beim Preis geguckt, war noch schockiert vom Dorschpreis..

Frische Muscheln kann ich aber nun bestellen, da sogar zum Super Preis  von unter 1,80 € Kilo momentan..


----------



## LOCHI (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Der Handel macht das Kraut fett. Wenn jeder Zwischenhändler das Doppelte plus Steuer draufhaut bist du ganz schnell bei dem Preis. Ich war eben im Supermarkt und hab geräucherten Heilputt gesehen für 4,99/150g! Da vergeht einen alles!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

naja gut, beim Räuchern kommt ja wenigstens noch Verarbeitung dazu - fehlt ja beim frischen Filet auch als "Kostentreiber"..


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



daci7 schrieb:


> Schweine solltet ihr ja auch in der Gegend haben
> .



Man hält sie nicht nur in Schwaben, man gibt ihnen sogar Ämter in Politik und Verbänden...


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Dem entgegen steht:
Eine Makrele fix&fertig geräuchert wird bei uns in den Supermärkten für 2€ das Stück angeboten, sind so 300g Dinger. 

Alternativ gibts das zum gleichen Preis auch als Filet. 

Makrele ist auf jeden Fall Wildfang. Und räuchern können die auch. 
Hab ich mir schon öfter gekauft, für das Geld kann ich das unmöglich selber hinkriegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

hmm, als Angebot oder Normalpreis?


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Keine Ahnung. 
Ich schaue da nicht drauf ob Angebot oder nicht. 

Da ich aber selber schon Makrelen gefangen und geräuchert habe und weiß dass da doch ein bisschen was dranhängt finde ich das schon seltsam günstig, unabhängig davon obs jetzt 1,99€ oder 2,39€ sind


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

is wahr - keine Ahnung, was die Fischer für Makrele kriegen. 
Weiss jemand?


----------



## Alexander2781 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Dem entgegen steht:
> Eine Makrele fix&fertig geräuchert wird bei uns in den Supermärkten für 2€ das Stück angeboten, sind so 300g Dinger.
> 
> Alternativ gibts das zum gleichen Preis auch als Filet.
> ...



Das ist günstig, ich habe für grüne/rohe Makrelen 7,00 Euro pro Kilo bezahlt, diese habe ich selbst geräuchert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Da wärste schon beim Einkauf über den Preis pro Kilo, den Franz zahlt für fertig geräucherte (so im Schnitt  ne gut 300 Gramm Makrele angenommen)..

Auch verrückt....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn mans mit Fleisch vergleicht, wo das kg Schweinerücken 6,90 gekostet hat (direkt neben dran, KEIN Angebot, deutsche Ware), wirds vollends abartig


Fleisch wird ja auch stark subventioniert, sonst würde es ja ein großes Verlustgeschäft sein. Ein ganz schwieriges Pflaster.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> is wahr - keine Ahnung, was die Fischer für Makrele kriegen.
> Weiss jemand?


Ich werde Mal einen Freund fragen, der auf einem Kutter arbeitet.


----------



## hecht99 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Was mich ebenfalls immer wieder fasziniert sind die bei uns in der Umgebung in den Gasthäusern angebotenen halben Karpfen gebacken. Der Fischzüchter bekommt für das Kilo Karpfen 2,60 Euro. Ein Fisch mit 1,5 Kilo liefert 2 Portionen. Das heißt der Fisch kostet 2 Euro pro Portionen und der Kartoffelsalat vielleicht 50 Cent. Das heißt der Materialwert beträgt 2,50 Euro und er wird für 13,50 pro Portion aufwärts verkauft. Ich hab mal irgendwo gehört das der Faktor 3 in der Gastwirtschaft angesetzt wird. D. h. 2,50 Euro Materialwert müsste die Portion für 7,50 Euro verkauft werden. Ist das noch aktuell ihr Köche da draußen?
 Hingegen kostet das Zanderfilet in etwa auch 13,50 bei uns, obwohl das Kilo Zanderfilet bei 28 Euronen bei uns liegt und aus einem Kilo ungefähr 5 Portionen gebastelt werden können...


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Will man etwas gut verkaufen, dann macht man es zu raren Spezialität, am besten noch mit dem Anstrich irgendwem, oder was damit eine gute Tat zu tun. Schon ist es gefragt und der teuere Preis wird akzeptiert.

In Facebookzeiten, wie diesen, kann man ja auch sehr schön mit Fotos von seinem Mittagessen angeben ... schaut's, was ich mir gutes leisten kann!


----------



## gründler (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Deutsches Schwein geht ins Ausland...Deutsche kriegen DK Pl und co Schweine........

Das ganze System Landwirtschaft wurde um 180grad gedreht.

Und wer glaubt das jedes Bio Schwein aus Deutscher Herkunft kommt ..... der glaubt auch noch das Ostern Weihnachten ist und Weihnachten an Ostern


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal irgendwo gehört das der Faktor 3 in der Gastwirtschaft angesetzt wird.



Das war zu meiner Lehre so - damit kommste schon lange nicht mehr hin. mind. Faktor 4..

Bin mal auf Makrelenpreis gespannt, was die Fischer da kriegen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin mal auf Makrelenpreis gespannt, was die Fischer da kriegen.


Der Kollege schätzt 6-7€ das Kilo und kann sich auch einen Preis von einer Markele mit 2€ nicht erklären.

Aber gut, Supermärkte und Fischbuden sind da zwei verschiedene Welten und die jeweiligen Kutter haben wohl auch ganz andere Größen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Scheint schon Unterschiede zu geben. 

Die von hecht99 genannten 2,60 für Kilo Karpfen scheinen auch eher allerunterste Grenze zu sein. direkt beim Züchhter, den man kennt. 

Lebend zwischen 3,50 und 5 und geschlachtet zwischen 4,50 bis 7 dürften eher normale Preise sein.


----------



## hecht99 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Scheint schon Unterschiede zu geben.
> 
> Die von hecht99 genannten 2,60 für Kilo Karpfen scheinen auch eher allerunterste Grenze zu sein. direkt beim Züchhter, den man kennt.
> 
> Lebend zwischen 3,50 und 5 und geschlachtet zwischen 4,50 bis 7 dürften eher normale Preise sein.



Wahrscheinlich ist bei uns in der Oberpfalz der Markt halt so gesättigt das diese Preise bei uns nie erreicht werden. Die Zanderfilets, die man im Wirtshaus bekommt, rechne ich aber fest damit, dass das Supermarktware aus dem Tieffroster ist. Anders kann ich mir das dann auch wieder nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Wenn du aus der Oberpfalz bist klar, da hat ja fast jeder seinen eigenen Karpfenteich ..

Seh ich ja immer, wenn ich bei Franz bin..

Glaube, da gibts unter um Strich mehr Karpfen als Kakerlaken
:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Dennis:
Hier ein Bild aus dem Netz, das so eine Makrele zeigt:
https://www.codecheck.info/img/50034484/1

Wenn man da mal reinzoomt steht auf dem Etikett:
0,275kg - Preis 1,92€


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Verrückt..


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



> Die von hecht99 genannten 2,60 für Kilo Karpfen scheinen auch eher allerunterste Grenze zu sein. direkt beim Züchhter, den man kennt.



Ist hier in der Oberpfalz der Standard-Preis. 

1 Kilo TK-Zander kostet beim Discounter ca. 13€. 
Die kommen dann meist aus Kasachstan.

1 Kilo lebender Zander kostet hier ca. 20€


----------



## hecht99 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Und aus nem 60er Zander mit 2kg Gewicht (Kostet 40 Euronen), bekommt man 800 bis 1000 Gramm Filet (4 - 5 Portionen). Das heißt nichts anderes das das Zanderfilet pro Portion schon 8 bis 10 Euro kostet. Und im Wirtshaus zahlt man um die 14 Euro. In gehobenen Wirtschaften maximal 18 Euro. Also weiß man, was man im Wirtshaus vorgesetzt bekommen. 
Das Kilo Besatzzander kostet bei uns auch ungefähr 20 Euro eher minus aber manchmal auch a bisserl plus


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ist hier in der Oberpfalz der Standard-Preis.


Wenigstens plus Steuer noch?


----------



## hecht99 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

nein!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

grmmpf.. 

nicht, dass ich euchs nicht gönne...

Bei uns kriegste das aber nicht um den Preis ..

(Karpfenangeln wegen Preis zum essen wird da aber schnell sinnfrei...)..


----------



## elranchero (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Dorsch kaufe ich in F im normalen Supermarkt für 17-19 wenn im Angebot dann 11-13 frisch nicht tk und rückenfilet warum geht das bei uns nicht?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Gute Frage - und normal ist F nicht billiger beim Essen kaufen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (Karpfenangeln wegen Preis zum essen wird da aber schnell sinnfrei...)..


Grad so überlegt:
Da kost ein Kilo Karpfen nur die Hälfte von nem Kilo Boilies :q:q:q


----------



## hecht99 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Das wären doch schwäbische Preise :m:m:m. Und ja, alle Fische werden mit Rechnung bezahlt. Hier mal eine kleine Auflistung als Kilopreise:

 Zander 40 - 60cm: 17 bis 21 Euro
 Karpfen 3 bis 5 Pfd: 2,60 Euro 
 Hechte über 45cm: 9 bis 11 Euro
 Schleien 30cm+: 4,50 bis 6,00 Euro
 Regenbogenforelle schlachtreif: 6 bis 8 Euro
 Regenbogenforelle geräuchert: 12 bis 19 Euro


----------



## hecht99 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Grad so überlegt:
> Da kost ein Kilo Karpfen nur die Hälfte von nem Kilo Boilies :q:q:q



Und du musst noch billige Boilies dafür kaufen. Und wenn man dann bedenkt das an der Karpfenzucht bei uns ganze Existenzen bedroht sind und sich Leute wie im Thread der Räuber dazu äußern... weiß ich eigentlich gar nicht was ich dazu schreiben soll...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Du meinst den?
Räuberschutz vs Menschenschutz: Erste Regionalproduzenten geben auf
nun ja, weil Menschenschutz oft nicht so so angesagt ist.

Dennoch ist es schon erstaunlich, wie unterschiedlich da die Fischpreise (Erzeuger) auch regional sind. 

Und auch, wie unterschiedlich das vermarktet wird an Endverbraucher (Beispiel Makrele geräuchert vom Franz und Dorsch/Kabeljau)..


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Beim gebackenen Karpfen  man den Aufwand nicht unterbewerten, das Teilen mit Rückenflosse ist nicht ohne Übung machbar (bisher zwei Mal bei gescheitert und dann die Zubereitung das er aich schmackhaft wird und der Teig etc... da findw ich die Preise in der Wirtschaft schon ok


----------



## hecht99 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Das Teilen hast nach 5 Probekarpfen im Schlaf drauf... und die Fischhälfte würzen und mit der guten Panade versehen kannst mit einem Schnitzel gleichsetzen. Die machen das jeden Tag und nicht 2 mal im Jahr...


----------



## hecht99 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Das wären doch schwäbische Preise :m:m:m. Und ja, alle Fische werden mit Rechnung bezahlt. Hier mal eine kleine Auflistung als Kilopreise:
> 
> Zander 40 - 60cm: 17 bis 21 Euro
> Karpfen 3 bis 5 Pfd: 2,60 Euro
> ...



Vergleichswerte zu meinen Preisen aus der Oberpfalz aus anderen Regionen wären mal ganz interessant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



> Und das ist schon gaaaanz lange her. Wenn man ehrlich ist, hat diese Milchmädchenrechnung im Einzelfall noch nie gestimmt. Diese Art der Kalkulation hat schon so manchem Gastronom das Genick gebrochen. Auch von den dreizehnfünfzig, was ja nur knapp 11€ netto sind, wird der nicht reich. Selbst mit Kalkulation für Anfänger hätte er nur 3,20€ Wareneinsatz zur Verfügung.


stimmt!!



> Vergleichswerte zu meinen Preisen aus der Oberpfalz aus anderen Regionen wären mal ganz interessant.


stimmt!!


----------



## hecht99 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Alles her damit, ob Fischer oder Fischzüchter...

 Nur Supermarktware würde ich jetzt mal ausklammern...


----------



## feko (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

https://www.lidl.de/de/zanderfilets-mit-haut/p57891
billiger geht's nicht. lecker kreislauanlage Filets


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Wassereisschutzglasur - je nee, is klar ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

geht aber auch  noch, wenn Du mit Besatzzander für um 20 Euro/Kilo (lebend dann) vergleichst..


----------



## feko (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

30 eu zanderfilet vom Wildfang bei uns.
Da kriegt man schon n gutes dry aged entricote für das Geld.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

@ feko: Wo ist bei  Dir " bei uns"??


----------



## feko (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Osthessen


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

merci - ist ja wichtig, um das regional zu vergleichen!!


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



feko schrieb:


> Osthessen



Spalter!


----------



## feko (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

https://www.send-a-fish.de/frischfisch/wildfang/?p=1
auch interessant


----------



## feko (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Spalter!





die besserhessen 


scherz


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

und ich dachte das gibts nur bei Schwaben und Badensern ;-)))


----------



## Michael_05er (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Ich hab keine Ahnung von Fischpreisen, ich esse selten Fisch und wenn, dann selbstgefangenen. Ich hab nur mal nach Regenbogenforellen beim Aldi geschaut, als Köder fürs Wallerangeln. Die sind verdammt günstig, hab den Preis aber nicht mehr im Kopf. Ich tippe auf etwa 5 Euro/kg. Aktuell Thunfisch im Angebot für 20 Euro/kg.

Hab am Samsttag für eine Bekannte bei Nordsee in Mainz Karpfen à 2kg für Weihnachten bestellt. Ganzer Fisch, Kilopreis 12,90.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Kotzi (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

2015 haben die Haupterwerbsfischer zwischen 1 und 1,20 pro Kg Dorsch gekriegt. Aktuellere Zahlen kenne ich nicht. (Ostsee)


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Ich hab ja bewusst hoch angesetzt (gibt ja genug, die mich sonst wieder gesteinigt hätten ;-)) 

MAchts aber nicht besser in der Rechnung..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hab am Samsttag für eine Bekannte bei Nordsee in Mainz Karpfen à 2kg für Weihnachten bestellt. Ganzer Fisch, Kilopreis 12,90.



What? |bigeyes

Hier in Franken 8 € pro kg.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gerade einkaufen gewesen.
> 
> Dorsch/Kabeljau aus der Ostsee, kg Filet 26.90 € (gesehen, NICHT gekauft! Schwabe!!)
> 
> ...



Das Schwein ist EU- Subventioniert und der Fisch nicht!


----------



## Kotzi (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Achja, Frischfisch Brasse, Rotauge etc gibts am Fischwagen auf dem Markt für einen Euro. Genau das gleiche mit Hering direkt bei den Fischern.


----------



## Jose (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Frische Muscheln kann ich aber nun bestellen, da sogar zum Super Preis  von unter 1,80 € Kilo momentan..




wir haben montag, die sind von freitag :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

die würd ich auch bestellen.
;-)))


----------



## Michael_05er (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



Jose schrieb:


> wir haben montag, die sind von freitag :m


Waren das die Tage oder die Monate mit "R", die für Muscheln empfohlen werden? 

Nachtrag zum karpfen, in der Metro rund 6 euro/kg netto. 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> What? |bigeyes
> 
> Hier in Franken 8 € pro kg.


Viiiiel zu teuer, hab ich gelernt:
Oberpfalz:


hecht99 schrieb:


> Der Fischzüchter bekommt für das Kilo Karpfen 2,60 Euro.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Hallo Thomas,

im Schwabenländle ist es allgemein teurer als in der Oberpfalz oder auch wie hier in Mittelfranken. Ich habe Bekannte in der Ludwigsburger Gegend, wenn man dort gutbürgerlich zum Essen geht zahlt man aber locker 60 -70 Prozent mehr als bei uns.
Zu Deinem Vergleich beim Dorschfilet - nicht umsonst war ja der Hermes bei den alten Griechen der Gott der Diebe und der Kaufleute :q .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## honeybee (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> What? |bigeyes
> 
> Hier in Franken 8 € pro kg.



Hier in Thüringen beim örtlichen kleinen Fischhändler, der nur 2 Tage die Woche auf hat.....4,90€ das Kilo
Wird frisch aus dem Basseng gefangen und dann geschlachtet.
Frischer gehts nicht


----------



## elranchero (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Grundsätzlich gilt der Preis ist ok wenn er bezahlt wird, was will ich Handelsware oder erzeugerqualität, politisch hat das natürlich eine andere Tragweite 

Will ich das on demand zahle ich es...wenn nicht let it go...der Markt regelt ob. Fisch oder Grünkohl [emoji848]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Viiiiel zu teuer, hab ich gelernt:
> Oberpfalz:



Jetzt müssen wir aufpassen, dass wir nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Ich vermute, der Fischhändler bekommt die 2,60 € für den lebenden Fisch. Ich zahle die 8 € für den ausgenommenen. Das relativiert die Differenz etwas.

Und dann sind natürlich noch Transport und Zwischenhändler abzuziehen. Jedes Glied in der Kette will was abhaben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

etwas - dann lass den ausgenommen 3,50 kosten...


----------



## honeybee (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Mein Preis bezieht sich auf lebenden Karpfen......incl. Innereien.
Ausnehmen und halbieren kostet je 0,50€ extra.

Die Fische stammen aus eigenen Teichen. Für mich ist der Preis ok, da ich dort wirklich frischen Fisch erhalte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

und da heissts, im Osten wär alles billiger.. 
Karpfen schon mal nicht..


----------



## honeybee (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und da heissts, im Osten wär alles billiger..
> Karpfen schon mal nicht..



Naja Billig.....
Ich mag den Ausdruck irgendwie nicht.
Ausserdem, wieso sollte es hier preiswerter sein?
Im Gegenteil.....gerechnet auf den Durchschnittsverdienst der Normalbevölkerung, ist der Lebensunterhalt (gerechnet an allen so anfallenden Kosten) hier teurer. 
Aber das geht am Thema vorbei


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

So oder so:
Oberpfalz der Karpfen 2,90, bei euch 4,90..

Ob "billiger" oder "preiswerter" lass ich diskutieren...

Schon ein krasser Unterschied - und neben der Oberpfalz, die 8 Euro ausgenommen von Naturliebhaber, sind auch nicht "billig".. 

Aber faszinierend, die Unterschiede, das sind sie allemal.. 

Mich würde ja auch mal interessieren, so in den Fischtheken der Supermärkte deutschlandweit, ob da auch so die Preise differieren ???


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So oder so:
> Oberpfalz der Karpfen 2,90, bei euch 4,90..
> 
> Ob "billiger" oder "preiswerter" lass ich diskutieren...
> ...



Hier einige Preise direkt von der Fischzucht: http://fischzucht-gerstner.de/
Volkach liegt kurz vor Würzburg in Unterfranken.

Da kostet das Kilo lebender Karpfen 4,20 €, das Kilo lebender Zander (fangfähig) 20 €.


----------



## honeybee (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schon ein krasser Unterschied - und neben der Oberpfalz, die 8 Euro ausgenommen von Naturliebhaber, sind auch nicht "billig"..



Ich kann das kg Rindfleisch (Gulasch oder Rinderbrust) für 6,90€ im Supermarkt kaufen
Ich kann aber auch sagen.....ich gehe zum Bauern um die Ecke, weis, das die Kuh/der Bulle eine ordentliche Haltung geniessen durfte,  streichle das Rindvieh nochmal und zahle dann 10,-€ fürs Kilo bunt gemischt. (was ich jedes Jahr so mache)

Gerade auch aktuell.....die Geflügelpreise.
Ehrlich? Ich zahle lieber 45 Euro für meine Ente, weis aber, das sie das ganze Jahr auf ner Wiese sein konnte mit kleinem Teich und so eine artgerechte Haltung geniessen durfte.

Kann aber jeder handhaben wie er möchte.

Zander kostet bei uns an der Fischtheke nicht unter 20,-€ das kg.... Frostware
Aal geräuchert liegt bei etwa 50,-€/kg


----------



## honeybee (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hier einige Preise direkt von der Fischzucht: http://fischzucht-gerstner.de/
> Volkach liegt kurz vor Würzburg in Unterfranken.
> 
> Da kostet das Kilo lebender Karpfen 4,20 €, das Kilo lebender Zander (fangfähig) 20 €.



Die Preise finde ich völlig in Ordnung


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



honeybee schrieb:


> Die Preise finde ich völlig in Ordnung



Ich auch. Aber so landet man letztendlich halt bei 8 Euro pro kg ausgenommenem Karpfen beim Händler.


----------



## angler1996 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

das sind die Karpfenpreise so in etwa wie bei uns, 
 ( naja man könnte ja na den Vereinsteich wackeln:m Ihr Angler:q|kopfkrat)

 Dorsch 
 m.E. ist der eh schon hohe Preis vor ca. 3 Jahren mit 17 € /Kg noch gestiegen auf 20 € /kg
 Mangel? ich habe im Frühjahr auf Fünen geguckt, da Fänge vom Ufer aus nicht bérauschend , es war nicht so dass das Fschgeschäft in Bogense mit Dorsch voll gestopft war.
 ( dazu steht ja genug im Board)
 Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass der Transport, also Aufrechterhaltung Kühlkette teuerer ist als bei reiner Frostverpackung
 Letztlich bezahlste den Begriff -frisch- und die síehst den Dorsch ganz nicht kleingehackt

 Kaufen würde ich den hier nicht, mir reicht der Geruch der Fischtheke um nen Abflug zu machen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Thomas du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen. Selbst hier an der Küste sieht man oft das Aufgtaute Zeug mit dem Bipperl refreshed zu einem unverschämten Preis. 

Ich wünschte mir, danach mal wieder etwas ausverkauft ist und dafür die Kalkulation nicht 30% Rest mit berücksichtigen müsste.


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Beim gebackenen Karpfen  man den Aufwand nicht unterbewerten, das Teilen mit Rückenflosse ist nicht ohne Übung machbar (bisher zwei Mal bei gescheitert und dann die Zubereitung das er aich schmackhaft wird und der Teig etc... da findw ich die Preise in der Wirtschaft schon ok



Wenn du dann noch 20 Liter Fritierfett mit Großmarktpreis 40,00 € und evtl. Butterschmalz mit reinrechnest wird es noch teuerer. Das Spalten ist Übungssache und mit guten scharfen Messern Übungssache. Man muss halt wie immer das Messer spüren wie es läuft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich kann das kg Rindfleisch (Gulasch oder Rinderbrust) für 6,90€ im Supermarkt kaufen
> Ich kann aber auch sagen.....ich gehe zum Bauern um die Ecke, weis, das die Kuh/der Bulle eine ordentliche Haltung geniessen durfte,  streichle das Rindvieh nochmal und zahle dann 10,-€ fürs Kilo bunt gemischt. (was ich jedes Jahr so mache)



Kein Thema, aber wenn Du da rein gehst wirds nochmal bunter vom Preis her. 

Und der Dorsch war ja Supermarktpreis - denk kaufste vom Fischer direkt wahrscheinlich für nen Buchteil, da zieht das Argument ja auch nicht. 

Und in wie weit große Unterschiede bei Karpfenzüchtern sind, welche die Preise rechtfertigen, das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen - möglich oder halt auch nicht und abgeschöpft was geht.

Um nicht falsch verstanden zu werden:
Sowohl dem Hersteller/Züchter/Fänger (ob jetzt Karpfen oder Dorsche) gönn ich jeden Cent. 

Dennoch macht  man sich so seine Gedanken, wo die Kohle vom vielleicht 3  - 4 Euro/kg Filet bis zum VK an Endkunde von 26,90 bleibt und wer da welche Leistung erbringt dafür.

Vor allem wenn dann gleichzeitig (Beispiel Franz) die Räuchermakrele aufs kg umgerechnet 7 - 8 Euro kostet...

Dass zudem regional (Beispiel Oberpfalz) wiederum Preise beim Hersteller/Züchter warum auch immer um ca. ein Drittel unter den Franken direkt daneben liegen (und Franz hat ja auch angemerkt, dass das da Standardpreis wäre), finde ich auch spannend..

Hier kann ich mir aber auch vorstellen, dass Angebot und Nachfrage greift, weils in der Oberpfalz ja wirklich massig Karpfenteiche gibt.

Aber Karpfen zum essen angeln bei dem Preis, das ist echt (rein rechnerisch) der Hohn, wenns kg Karpfen billiger ist als ein Kilo Boilies ..:q:q:q:q


----------



## honeybee (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Das ist eben Marktwirtschaft Thomas.

Und wenn es nicht direkt Vermarktet wird, stehen noch genug Glieder dazwischen, die die Hand aufhalten.
Zudem, solange die Kunden den Preis zahlen, der aufgerufen wird, ist doch alles gut.


----------



## elranchero (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Nochmal Fakten zu den gestrigen Beispielen[emoji3]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## honeybee (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Ich habe mir jetzt auch mal eine Werbezeitung geholt und zwar die von Globus

Frisches Lachsfilet mit Haut - 18,90€/kg 
"Rotfleischige" Forelle - 12,90€/kg
Welsfilet - 12,90€/kg
geräucherte Karpfenstücke - 14,90€/kg
Und jetzt kommt zum Vergleich das Makrelenfilet :q
Geräuchertes Makrelenfilet- verschiedene Sorten - 13,90€/kg


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



honeybee schrieb:


> Das ist eben Marktwirtschaft Thomas.
> 
> Und wenn es nicht direkt Vermarktet wird, stehen noch genug Glieder dazwischen, die die Hand aufhalten.
> Zudem, solange die Kunden den Preis zahlen, der aufgerufen wird, ist doch alles gut.


Bin halt Schwabe - solche Preisgeschichten sind immer ein Grund zum sinnieren für mich..


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Interessant wieder dabei die"Skreij"-Vermarktung als (noch teurere) Delikatesse...

Man holts halt, wo mans her bekommt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Oder man muss es offiziell (wie Skreij) und clever als seltene Delikatesse vermarkten..


----------



## LOCHI (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder man muss es offiziell (wie Skreij) und clever als seltene Delikatesse vermarkten..



So wie mit Seelachs?


----------



## hecht99 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Köhler würde sich auch irgendwie blöd anhören ;-) und wenn ich von Norwegen nach Hause komm und mich mit Nichtanglern unterhalte, werden meine Köhler dann auch zum Seelachs. Schande über mein Haupt

Gleiches Vermarktungsbeispiel sind ja die Lachsforellen. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass in den letzten Wochen vor dem Schlachten ein Futter mit Karotin - Farbstoffen verwendet wird. Der Sack kostet vielleicht 15 Prozent mehr als das normale Futter dafür wird die Forelle zu Gold...


----------



## LOCHI (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Tsja sobald in einem Wort "Lachs" vorkommt ist der gemeine Deutsche blind und macht die Taschen auf!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Tsja sobald in einem Wort "Lachs" vorkommt ist der gemeine Deutsche blind und macht die Taschen auf!




Ja, das ist schon irre - wieso Dorsch/Kabeljau wie Gold gehandelt wird (und anscheinend wird der ja gekauft zu dem Preis!); DAS erschliesst sich mir immer noch nicht..


----------



## exstralsunder (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist schon irre - wieso Dorsch/Kabeljau wie Gold gehandelt wird (und anscheinend wird der ja gekauft zu dem Preis!); DAS erschliesst sich mir immer noch nicht..




Ist ja noch gar nichts. 
Diesen Herbst habe ich in einem Italienischen Supermarkt, Stockfisch entdeckt . Also getrockneten Dorsch.
Der Kilopreis liegt hier bei knapp 40 Euro für den schrumpligen Fisch.







Für den hier abgebildeten Dorsch von 548 Gramm werden dann also 21.87 € fällig.







Ich frage mich: warum holt man sich nicht gleich einen frischen Fisch für das Geld?
Zumal es an alternativen nicht mangelt...


----------



## LOCHI (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Stockfisch gilt dort als Delikatesse und das schon seit über 100 Jahren! Delikatessen kosten extra und einer verdient sich ne goldene Nase


----------



## exstralsunder (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Mir erschließt sich der Sinn nicht, wenn man den frischen Fisch tagelang in die eisige Lofoten Luft hängt, damit er (aus)trocknet.
Dann karrt man den 3-4000 Kilometer gen Süden.
Dort wird er dann wieder tagelang in Wasser gelegt, damit er halbwegs wieder die Konsistenz des Fisches annimmt, die er vor dem Trocknen mal hatte.
Delikatesse hin oder her...Frischer Fisch schmeckt am besten!
Und bei dem, was man alles in den/die  Cataplana rein wirft, ist der Geschmack des Trocken-Fisches am Ende unerheblich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich der Sinn nicht, wenn man den frischen Fisch tagelang in die eisige Lofoten Luft hängt, damit er (aus)trocknet.


Weil beim Transport jedes Kilo zählt?

Geschmacklich, da geb ich Dir recht, ist Stockfisch auch nicht so meines...


----------



## Jose (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich der Sinn nicht, wenn man den frischen Fisch tagelang in die eisige Lofoten Luft hängt, damit er (aus)trocknet...



lesen hilft:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockfisch#Geschichte

ist ja schließlich kein neumodischer kram


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

ne, wirklich nichts neumodisches  - ich mags trotzdem nicht, andere haltens für ne Delikatesse - ist wie mit schwäbischen sauren Kutteln..

Für mich Delikatesse, für andere bäh..


----------



## LOCHI (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Das aufgeweichte labbrige Zeu mögen wohl nur die ohne WM!

Aber ich hab das mal auf den Lofoten probiert nachdem es ein alter Fischer auf einen Felsen weich geklopft hatte und mir zu verstehen gab ich solle es wie Priemen.
War gar nicht schlecht so als Snack, ähnlich wie Dörrfleisch nur war der Dörrautomat die Norwegische Seeluft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

habs auch schon so gegessen wie von Dir beschrieben, da hat das Zeug immer so nen leichten Touch von Aas für mich.

Aber wie gesagt:
Delikatessen (oder was dafür vermrakret wirs) kriegt man halt nochmal tuerer los..


----------



## exstralsunder (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



Jose schrieb:


> lesen hilft:
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockfisch#Geschichte
> 
> ist ja schließlich kein neumodischer kram



soweit war und ist mir das bekannt.
Ich kann ja noch mitgehen, dass das früher (vor 100-200 Jahren) notwendig war, da der Fisch weder so lange konserviert, gekühlt bzw. transportiert werden konnte. 
In der heutigen Zeit ist aber der Fisch innerhalb von 24 Stunden vom einem Ende der Welt , am anderen.
Wie gesagt: für mich macht es keinen Sinn. Auch wenn's eine Delikatesse sein soll.
Ich habs trocken wie "eingeweicht" probiert und fand es: bäh.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Ich habs trocken wie "eingeweicht" probiert und fand es: bäh.


Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden ;-))



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> - ist wie mit schwäbischen sauren Kutteln..
> 
> Für mich Delikatesse, für andere bäh..


----------



## exstralsunder (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Saure Kutteln laufen bei uns unter "Flecke"
https://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/1511421256497526/Flecke-suess-sauer.html

Finde ich nun gar nicht bäh.
Sieht allenfalls gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.
An einer Auster hingegen schlapper, ich mir nun gar nichts ab.
Allenfalls die Schale find ich schön.


----------



## angler1996 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Saure Kutteln laufen bei uns unter "Flecke"
> https://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/1511421256497526/Flecke-suess-sauer.html
> 
> Finde ich nun gar nicht bäh.
> ...




 sorry Flecke ist was anderes 

 Kutteln:
https://www.fleischtheke.info/fleischsorten/innereien/kutteln.php


----------



## exstralsunder (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



angler1996 schrieb:


> sorry Flecke ist was anderes
> 
> Kutteln:
> https://www.fleischtheke.info/fleischsorten/innereien/kutteln.php




Warum? Steht doch selbst in deinem Link als erster Satz, dass es ein- und dasselbe ist.


----------



## angler1996 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Warum? Steht doch selbst in deinem Link als erster Satz, dass es ein- und dasselbe ist.



blöden Kink erwischt
streng genommen sind Kutteln nur das
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kutteln

 In Flecken sind verschiedene  Innereien drin


----------



## honeybee (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



angler1996 schrieb:


> In Flecken sind verschiedene  Innereien drin



Gebe ich Dir recht....Saure Flecke ist alles mögliche. Pansen, Euter, Lunge und Herz.
Ich mags nicht, obwohl ich gerne Innereien esse....aber Saure Flecke ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürfig.

Scheint aber von Region zu Region anders zu sein. Bei vielen, so scheint es, wird nur der Pansen verarbeitet.
Pansen ist für mich maximal Hundefutter....:q Und dann wenn möglich nicht gewaschen


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



honeybee schrieb:


> Und dann wenn möglich nicht gewaschen


Ungewaschen würd ich Pansen auch nur dem Hund füttern...

Kennt ihr der Spruch geplagter schwäbischer Hausfrauen?
I koch so guat e koo,
frissts net dr Hund, 
no kriagts dr Moo..


----------



## Minimax (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

In Rumänien krieg ich immer Ciorba de Burta, Kuttelsuppe. Ne dünne helle Suppe mit Sahne und wenig mehr als Kuttelstreifen, regional mit Knoblauch oder ohne. Köstlich! Mit kleinen Paprikas zum Knabbern


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Jetzt driften wir aber ab von den Fischpreisen (ok, selber nicht unschuldig).

Das allgemein kulinarische ist aber definitiv besser hier aufgehoben:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=285760


----------



## Jose (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Das allgemein kulinarische ist aber definitiv besser hier aufgehoben:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=285760




bis auf fleck, kutteln u.e. :vik:


----------



## angler1996 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



Jose schrieb:


> bis auf fleck, kutteln u.e. :vik:



Flecke mit Kanick Niere:m


----------



## WalKo (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Der Deutsche ist ja nicht gerade als Gourmet verschrien. 
Das  sind eher die Franzosen, Italiener und von denen habe ich gehört das dennen der Stockfisch besser schmeckt als als Frisch oder Tiefkühldorsch. 
der Dorsch schmeckt den meisten Frisch schlechter als Tiefgekühlt.
Viele Sachen schmecken beim ersten mal nicht. 
Den Geschmack muss man offt auch erst erlernen, dann kann man irgendwann auch zu sollchen Sachen wie Stinkkäse, oder Gammelhering kommen.

Der Preis vom Stockfisch relativiert sich ja auch wenn man betrachtet das der 70-80% der Flüssigkeit und damit Gewicht verloren hat und nur noch einen Bruchteil davon wiegt was der mal gewogen hat. 

Mir ist kürztlich aufgefallen das bei EDEKA an der Frischfischtheke die Dorade deutlich über 20€ kostet. In Spanien im Sommerurlaub kaufte ich die mehrfach, auf mehrere Jahre verteilt, im vergleichbaren Suppermarkt für 8-9€ Kilo. 
Deutschland scheint einfach ein Land zu sein wo man für frischen Fisch höhere Preise durchsetzen kann. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



WalKo schrieb:


> Deutschland scheint einfach ein Land zu sein wo man für frischen Fisch höhere Preise durchsetzen kann.
> 
> Gruß
> Waldemar


Und genau das wundert mich - Deutschland ist bei Nahrungsmitteln eher bekannt dafür nac Preius zu kaufen, und der "Abfalleimer" zu sein. 

Sprich:
Die mindere Qualität, die selbst in England keiner mehr kauft, landet am Ende in deutschen Supermärkten.

Ein Grund mehr für mein Verwundern beim Fischpreis..


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Witzig, weil passend zum Thema - kam gerade in Medienbeobachtung rein, einiges wird da erklärt:
*Das Sterben der Fischläden*
https://www.abendblatt.de/wirtschaft/article212751055/Das-Sterben-der-Fischlaeden.html


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Witzig, weil passend zum Thema - kam gerade in Medienbeobachtung rein, einiges wird da erklärt:
> *Das Sterben der Fischläden*
> https://www.abendblatt.de/wirtschaft/article212751055/Das-Sterben-der-Fischlaeden.html



Das ist bei den Fischläden wie bei den Metzgern, Bäckereien, Kneipen: Um bestehen zu können, muss man einen Plan haben und sich von der Masse abheben.

Hier in Erlangen gibt es eine super florierende, kleine Fischhandlung, die ihren Fisch alles andere als billig anbietet. Die haben sich neben Karpfen und Forelle auf Sushi-Fisch spezialisiert. Immer mehr Leute hier machen selbst Sushi und keiner von denen käme auf die Idee, dafür Fisch aus der Kühlthese im Supermarkt zu nehmen.

In dem Laden bekomme ich halt auf Nachfrage auch Karpfen jenseits der 5kg zum Kalträuchern, Forellen um 50cm Größe zum Beizen etc. 

Und eines ist wichtig: Das ganze funktioniert meist nur in Gegenden mit entsprechender Kaufkraft und Zielgruppen. Gerade im Osten bricht in einigen Gegenden die Bevölkerungszahl zusammen und die jungen Leute gehen weg, mit entsprechenden Auswirkungen auf den Einzelhandel.

Hier mal ein Beispiel aus der Landwirtschaft, wie man neue Märkte erschließt: http://www.huckepack-ernte.de/
Dieser Bauer hatte Anfang der 90er Jahre festgestellt, dass sich sein Landwirtschaftsbetrieb nicht mehr rechnet. Heute stehen wor seinem "Selbsterntebetrieb" im Sommer 200 Autos. #6
Er bietet aber auch mehr als Ernte: Grillplätze, Spielarena für die Kids etc. Super!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Witzigerweise haben die im verlinkten Artikel ja gesagt, Karpfen ginge gar nicht so, im Supermarkt an der Fischtheke bei mir haben sie aber richtig viel Karpfen verkauft:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> die haben ganze Karpfen im Angebot, hab ich gefragt, soll ganz gut laufen! Allerdings nicht die üblichen 3 - 5 Pfünder, die hatten max. 2, eher nur anderthalb Pfund (bessere Rotaugen ;-))
> Würde viel von Übersiedlern gekauft werden, der eingeborene Schwabe würde sich da anstellen, die wüssten nicht mehr, wie man mit ganzen Fischen umgeht/zubereitet.



Vielleicht, weil man in Hamburg (da gehts ja im Artikel drum) eher Seefisch gewohnt ist??


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht, weil man in Hamburg (da gehts ja im Artikel drum) eher Seefisch gewohnt ist??



Ich denke, das Kaufverhalten bezogen auf die Fischarten hängt stark von der Region ab. Ich war z.B. erstaunt, als mir ein Bekannter erzählte, welche Nachfrage nach Giebel es bei mir in der Gegend gibt. Das hängt mit der großen russisch-stämmigen Community hier zusammen. 

Versuche mal, in Hamburg Giebel zu verkaufen ... #t


----------



## hecht99 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Vor allem muss die Preisklasse der angebotenen Ware zur Kaufkraft der Region passen. Was nützen die besten Ideen, wenn ein Sushiladen im Land der 1000 Teiche (Oberpfalz) keine Käufer findet. Das ist meiner Meinung nach das größte Problem. Wenn heimische Gastronomen etc. nicht mal das heimische Zanderfilet verwenden können da in den Gasthäusern niemand 20 Euro für ein Essen zahlen würde, ist es doch nur ein weiterer Beweis das das Gesamtgefüge bzgl. der regionsbedingten Kaufkraft und Verdienste in Deutschland zu weit auseinanderklafft. Uns geht es in unserem Land 1000mal besser als anderswo in der Welt aber dieser Zustand stimmt einen schon mal nachdenklich wenn es einem bewusst wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Auch das ist wahr!


----------



## chef (24. April 2018)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

Auch verrückt: 
Tintenfisch(oder Sepia), im Block gefroren, das Kg für ca 5 Euro bei GVS(Grossverbraucherservice, auch für Privatkunden).
In Thailand, am Fischmarkt beim Fischer das Kg für 8 Euro..........


----------



## Ossipeter (24. April 2018)

*AW: Was macht den Fisch so teuer*

ist ja auch frisch!!!!!!


----------

